# Ignitor replacement



## angus_guy (Sep 17, 2010)

Just stumbled on this forum, very pleased to have found it as there seems to be a wealth of information here.
Wondering if someone could point me in the right direction.  I currently have an ECO45 by drolet.  It's a pellet stove, the ignitor is 
no longer getting hot.  I'm trying to find a relatively cheap place to source a new one?

Thanks


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 17, 2010)

E-bay?


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 17, 2010)

Pull it out and look for a stamp on the metal, I need watts, width diameter and length. A picture would be nice too. Start your search on the internet if you'd like, they are called heater cartridges. I should be able to source one for you for $25 USD


----------



## angus_guy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there.

I know it's a 300 watt unit.
The part number from the mfg is 44030.

Once I get it out, I will post everything on it.
Thanks


----------



## angus_guy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, here it is...

G 06 24
HDC16484
120V 300w
U.S.A. WOOD DALE

Will not allow me to attach photo's.

ERROR Message: Images must not exceed a width of 1200 pixels by 1200 pixels.

Not sure how to get them to post.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 18, 2010)

Angus Guy said:
			
		

> Ok, here it is...
> 
> G 06 24
> HDC16484
> ...



You need to resize the image to 1200 pixels by 1200 pixels.

At the top of the forum webmaster has a how to section for preparing pictures for the web.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 19, 2010)

email the pic to me and I'll post it. I need length and diameter pls. I'm thinking it's Grainger part# 4NJG6, 3/8" x 5" 300w 120v, $23.05


----------



## angus_guy (Sep 19, 2010)

Here are the pics...

Not only am I getting help with the stove, but can manipulate pictures now!

Thanks


----------



## angus_guy (Sep 19, 2010)

Just looked at the grainger site, looks similar except for the threaded end.
I looked at my ignitor, does not look like I can remove the threaded piece?
Seems like it's 1 piece.

Thanks


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 20, 2010)

You need a hex MNPT: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/EATON-AEROQUIP-Hydraulic-Hose-Adapter-2F439?Pid=search

You can secure it with a ferrule.: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PARKER-Back-Ferrule-1PZH2?Pid=search

Complete set up for under $30.00

Dealer retail: $112.50

SAME EXACT THING.


----------



## brooksdm (Sep 21, 2010)

If you use this method of replacing the ignitor, please let us know the results.  As an owner of an early production Osburn (the US version of a Drolet) stove I am concerned about getting replacement ignitors in the future since they changed the design of them.  Last year I had to wait two weeks to get a screw-in ignitor.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 21, 2010)

Two weeks?...that's not bad.


----------



## angus_guy (Sep 21, 2010)

Will update the post as soon as I am able to purchase the parts.
Tried ordering from the us, but referred me to ackland-grainger here in canada.
Waiting for them to get back to me.
Thanks again for all the help, greatly appreciated.


----------



## BJN644 (Sep 22, 2010)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> email the pic to me and I'll post it. I need length and diameter pls. I'm thinking it's Grainger part# 4NJG6, 3/8" x 5" 300w 120v, $23.05



Great info ! any idea what the Grainger # is for a Harman P43 ? at that price I'd buy one just to keep on hand.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 23, 2010)

BJN644 said:
			
		

> smwilliamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harman uses a customized air flow heater. (cartridge heater with steel fins applied.). I can get them somewhat cheap if I order 48 peices from TEMPCO.


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 23, 2010)

I was told to find out what the wattage was on existing one and go with a higher rated ignitor, I went to use my St croix hastings sure as all the other years I need another. This will be my 4th ignitor in 4 years any ideas for a suitable replacement?


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 23, 2010)

Are you using a thermostat?


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 23, 2010)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> Are you using a thermostat?



Yes I am using a T-stat


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 23, 2010)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> smwilliamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have it set to cycle on/off or high/low? You may be over cycling the heater cartridge. Try using the high/low setting if you aren't already. You can however obtain igniters for st croix pretty cheap as they are not modified in any way. How many inches long is the hastings igniter. I believe. It to be 5" and about 400 watts. Send me the dimensions and ill post back a replacement fir about $23


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 23, 2010)

It cycles on/off I'm not sure you can cycle low to high when its on a T-stat or I have never done this. Thanks I'll get the size and let you know.


----------



## angus_guy (Sep 27, 2010)

Apparently the store here is not able to sell me the heater cartridge.
It's not csa approved.

Crap.

Are there other suppliers that I can try and mail order from the us?

Thanks


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Sep 27, 2010)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> It cycles on/off I'm not sure you can cycle low to high when its on a T-stat or I have never done this. Thanks I'll get the size and let you know.


                                      Hey Sidewinder! Not sure but if its like my st.croix prescott, there are 3 positions on the control box: manual, thermostat and smart stat. In smart stat mode the stove shuts down if there is no call for heat after one hour and in thermostat mode it will stay at low (number 1 setting) until there is a call for heat. Hope this helps!


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Sep 27, 2010)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> Pull it out and look for a stamp on the metal, I need watts, width diameter and length. A picture would be nice too. Start your search on the internet if you'd like, they are called heater cartridges. I should be able to source one for you for $25 USD


  Hello smwilliamson ! This great information on igniters as i couldn't believe the prices they are asking for them on ebay ! My friend has a whitfield 30 with a bum igniter and the lowest priced one we could find was $108.00 . Just nuts!  You guys here on the forums are truly a wealth of information Thanks!


----------



## keithwal63 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a whitfield advantage and the igniter went out. The cheapest that i can find is 120.00. Can any one tell me how to remove the igniter from the housing. The bottom of the stove does not have enough clearance to remove the igniter.


----------



## imacman (Jan 15, 2011)

Angus Guy said:
			
		

> .....I currently have an ECO45 by drolet.  It's a pellet stove, the ignitor is
> no longer getting hot......



Have you tried wiring it direct to 120v to make sure it's the ignitor that's bad, and not the stove control board?


----------



## Frogwood (Dec 15, 2011)

smwilliamson said:
			
		

> You need a hex MNPT: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/EATON-AEROQUIP-Hydraulic-Hose-Adapter-2F439?Pid=search
> 
> You can secure it with a ferrule.: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PARKER-Back-Ferrule-1PZH2?Pid=search
> 
> ...


My ignitor crapped out on my Enviro Windsor. Dealer quoting "about" $150. Need to get this much cheaper or just live with manual ignite for a while. I have not pulled it out of the stove yet and do not have measurements.
Can anyone assist by looking at the replacement unit shown here: http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Enviro_and_Vistaflame_400W_Ignitor_115V_p/50-619.htm

Thanks and stay warm!


----------



## fortisi876 (Dec 23, 2011)

OK, so my second igniter has crapped out on my in the 7-8yrs I've owned this stove. The last one being one of those "super igniter's" .....pfffttt, not even 3 seasons of use. Anywho, I ordered one of those heat cartridge from Grainger but as mentioned before they don't come with a threaded male nipple on it so my question is, would it be a tremendous fire hazard to just have it sitting in that well, not screwed in? At least temporarily til I find a nipple that'll work.


----------



## oldbrownhat (Apr 1, 2012)

I see this is now a bit of an old thread, but I thought I'd add an update with some good news. The igniter on my Enviro EF-5 died recently and I thought, "No way these are worth $150!" So, after some online research I discovered the following:

They are a bog-standard item in other industries, esp. plastics vacuum-moulding. They are more properly called "cartridge heaters" and are available from a number of mfrs. in a very wide range of sizes, voltages and configurations. In the end I got the MANUFACTURER'S part # (not Enviro's) right off the heater in my stove. It is manufactured by Ogden/Chromalox. It was pretty hard to read but for anyone else with an Enviro EF-5, the Chromalox part # is MXEJØ4A3293. I contacted Ogden/Chromalox to get their e-mail address and to my amazement a real person answered the phone (). She told me that they don't sell direct, but to contact one of their distributors and confirmed that the part # was a special order.

I contacted Heatcon in Seattle, they told me "No problem; 15 days to manufacture + shipping." My cost, *$63.48 each*, plus shipping (direct-shipped from Chromalox.) I ordered two. Unfortunately they only wanted to use FedEx, so the shipping was $17.00 but still, a WAY cheaper than "retail." All I have to do is add the 1/4" spade connectors. (Ogden/Chromalox have Canadian distributors as well but I figured it might be cheaper to buy in the US and since my gf lives in Bellingham and we have a US VISA, this is not a problem.)

The exact description from Heaton'c invoice reads:

"MXEJ04A3293, Cartridge heater, 120V 400W, 1/2" Diameter, 4" length
12" fiberglass leads, flange mount  $63.48 ea.

I can only imagine what Sherwood (Enviro) pays for them in lots of 500 or more.

So if you have a pellet stove, pull the heater cartridge out now, brush off the carbon and get the manufacturer's part number before it is too hard to read. (On mine it was etched on the barrel.) As I recall, that heater may also fit one of the Vistafire stoves, and it may also fit other Enviro models. (Check Enviro's part number for the EF-5 against that for their other products.)

 Stuart


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 1, 2012)

sidewinder said:


> Yes I am using a T-stat




does the stat have a "swing" adjustment? this allows you to set the amount of degrees the stat allows the room to cool before restarting the stove. many are "zero swing" and can cause fast cycling as the room starts cooling while stove is shutting down only to start it right back up. this can cause undue wear and tear on the igniter


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 14, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Do you have it set to cycle on/off or high/low? You may be over cycling the heater cartridge. Try using the high/low setting if you aren't already. You can however obtain igniters for st croix pretty cheap as they are not modified in any way. How many inches long is the hastings igniter. I believe. It to be 5" and about 400 watts. Send me the dimensions and ill post back a replacement fir about $23


 
Hi Scott
I just replaced a St. Croix Hastings ignitor. It is 4 inches long and 300 watts and 3/8 inch in diameter. The hastings has a special collar on it that steps down. Some of the collars are welded on and cannot be re-used. If the collar is welded, then the Grainger ignitor collar made by Dayton Electric MFG Co. part # 1L634A, then the step down can be done with 2 washers which can be purchased at Advanced Auto parts.They are Brake Hose washers part # 66223. If you get the heater cartridge at Grainger then you need to extend the wires by splicing on the wires from the old igniter. The only problem is the the quick disconnect male clips must be crimped on after the igniter wires are pulled thru the channel to the back of the stove. The easiest way to do that is to stick a coat hanger thru to the front and then pull the wires back thru the hole in the back of the stove with the rubber grommet. I tried to remove the grommet but it was old and a little brittle so pulling the wires back thru with the coat hanger works best. That was just my experience.

See pic of orig igniter below and new one I built up.


----------



## The Other One (Feb 22, 2013)

More info in detail on St. Croix ignitor replacement here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/longer-leads-for-cartridge-heater.81979/#post-1061209

I like your collar. I don't know that I'll need a new one in the future since I made my own last time from a nut, But I'm posting here so it will be easier for me to find your idea next time I need to replace my cartridge.


----------

